# Weed or grass ID help



## Riviera Aerator (Dec 13, 2018)

I have a newly renovated lawn with rye and Kentucky blue blend and have some of these clumps popping up. 
Can you tell me what it is. 
Thanks


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like KBG to me, but I'm a warm season guy. Rye grass will germinate before KBG, so this could just be your seed finally coming in.


----------

